# Advice for Upcoming Spay Surgery



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Lola is going in for her spay surgery on Tuesday. Do you have any advice on how I can ease her post-surgery time? I have seen pics of Havs in a onesie to cover the stitches. And I also need to be sure to continue brushing her to avoid super matting :focus:. Anything else? This is all new to me, so I want to be sure I am prepared to help her through recovery.
Thanks everyone for your caring advice.

Anne


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I tried the onesie with Jillee but she would not move at all. Every dog is different though she may not mind it. Just make sure you don't let her lick around the area. Jillee just layed around when she came home. I felt like she new what would hurt her and if something did hurt then she would not do it again. As for brushing just be gentle and she may like it becasue she can cuddle with you as you brush her. She will be back to herself in no time. I think it was harder on me than it was on her. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

When we had a spay or neuter on one of our babies, I was the one that was upset. All of our pups did great, by the day after they were really getting back to their old selves. With the girls we were told not to let them lick the incision, Shailee was the only one that tried. I got out the Neosporin triple antibiotic ointment and put that on the incision, it tastes bad and she never tried again. I was amazed how quick they recovered. The vet told us not to let them run around for 10 days. There was no stopping them, 24 hours later they were running. I just fiqured if it hurt they would stop.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Depending on the dog, they will either be fine or be very sensitive. I had one of each. Just give them their meds, be gentle, and let them be. I think dogs have that instinct that makes them lay low when they need to. Don't let her jump, or RLH, even though she probably will not want to. Also, if you have any questions after she is home, call your vet.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I guess they are all different. Tessa may be unusually sensitive but it was 6 days before she was back to her old self. She didn't want to cuddle and would sometimes go off and hide to be alone (or to try and lick stitches). Give the pain meds they send home even if you think she doesn't need them. Dogs often don't show pain; it's a survival instinct. She was so miserable there was no way I could have brushed her.

The onesie worked perfectly for her. It hung loose so didn't rub on her stitches. If you use it don't forget to cut a tail hole. And oh yeah, tell anyone else in the household there are no potty holes, it has to be unsnapped and rolled up! (DH discovered this the hard way, lol!)

Oh, and good luck, keep us posted as to how she is doing.

And if they don't have overnight supervision (and most vets don't) I wouldn't let her stay. I brought Tessa home late afternoon and the first night she slept the whole time anyway. This way she was at least close to her humans. I kept her crate on the sofa beside me on the sofa in the evening, then crated at night like usual.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I just wanted to add re: brushing, that my vet told me no brushing at ALL until either the stitches are out (if you're using real stitches) or for 10 days if you're using the ones that dissolve. You can pull too hard and end up either pulling a stitch out or causing Lola pain. I wouldn't attempt it if I were you. Yes, the mats sucked to get out afterwards, but at least I knew that I wasn't hurting him.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

*Thanks everyone*

I feel so much better just having all this information to anticipate what may be coming in the next few days.

Lola is such an alpha girl - it will be tough to see her drugged up - although that is how she is after a day at doggie playcare!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, that's great advice about avoiding brushing, Carolina!

I already wrote to Anne privately (since I didn't know what to do about that #6000 post), but I'll post it here too:
My advice would be to make sure she is freshly bathed before she goes in (and blowed dry, if you are doing it at home) to help with the grooming post-op.

On the veterinary side, make sure your veterinarian is doing the pre-op bloodwork to make sure everything is OK. Make sure the anesthesia used is either Isoflurane or Sevoflurane, and that they keep an IV in her during surgery. (Here is a thread where we talked about this before if you'd like to read other opinions - Anesthesia & IV's - http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3207.)

Make sure she has a safe place to recover where she cannot do any jumping for the first couple of days. A wire crate is really nice for this because she can see out, and if you end up using an e-collar, she can still move around in it. An ex-pen set-up is OK, but if she tries to jump up to get your attention, she can injure herself.

When she needs to eliminate after surgery, I'd recommend putting her on a leash, even if you have a fenced yard. That will prevent her from running or jumping if she is feeling really good right after surgery. (Some of these girls have an amazing tolerance for pain and can injure the surgery site.) Your veterinary staff should teach you how to carry her when you go to pick her up. If not, ask them to show you.

For you, try to mentally prepare yourself for a very sad, druggy-looking girl for a day or so. (Tessa's spay thread may help for this.)

Lastly, I would recommend that you don't change her diet or add any new or rich treats. Last thing you and she will need post-op is to deal with a butt bath.

That's all that comes to mind right now. Good luck to you and Lola!​


----------



## woodlandmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

Keep us posted on how things are going. I understand your concerns as I'm taking Athena in to be spayed tomorrow. It was good to read this. Thanks everyone.
Laura


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

*Stoned puppy*

Well, Lola is home from her vets, 2 hours now, and she is completely stoned. She has moved a few times, basically stands up, and then stands there like a stone for 10-15 minutes. Head hanging down, so sad. But the good news is she has peed twice. Not interested in water or food. They told me to give her meds at 8:30, but I can't imagine how I'd get her to take them, even as small as they are. Maybe if the shot of meds they gave her wears off, and she gets incision pain, she'll begin whining, and then I'll know she's OK. I'd welcome a whine at this point.

Kimberly, you were right to warn me about my reaction, more than hers. I just want to help her!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Anne, what you are describing is quite normal. Matter of fact Tessa fell asleep sitting up (her head hit her chest) on the way home from the vet and we live less than 5 minutes away.

If they told you to give meds at a certain time I'd do it. As I said before dogs sometimes are quite stoic. I wrapped a tiny bit of soft bread around Tessa's meds and hand fed it w/no problem.

Good luck. If you haven't yet, read the thread link Kimberly posted about Tessa. I was a terrible worry wart but all is well now


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Anne, poor Lola! I hope she feels better soon! It's normal for them to be disoriented at first. Kubrick was like that for the whole night and then he was just miserable the next day too. Just try to make her as comfortable as you can. I hope she feels better soon! :hug:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Jan - I remember reading about Tessa at the time, and worrying right along with you. It is good to know she's back to normal. Lola did get up and actually wag her tail for a moment when her favorite neighbor came by to see her. Then she fell asleep sitting up! I am going to try to get the meds into her in a bit. I suppose they would help her sleep it off. She's just so doped up now, it seems to be overdoing it to give her more.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Anne, I think it is wise to keep an eye on her and not over-medicate, but I also hope she isn't feeling any pain. Pain is such a terrible thing. I'm glad to read about her reaction to the neighbor's visit. That sounds good.

So, now it is Wednesday morning. I hope Lola is perked up even more.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Today day after surgery Lola is a bit more perky - her tail has been up to half mast a few times. She crawled into her crate at about 2am, so I closed the door. No whining at all. When I woke up at 6:30, she woke up and came out fairly limber. But poor thing had wet in the crate. She has never done that before - and slept right in it. Fortunately I have some grooming wipes to try and clean her up. 

And she managed to find the little tiny pill pieces in the food she ate last night. And won't eat this morning. So I am going to have to be sneaky to get any meds into her. She keeps trying to lick her incision, so the no bite collar is going on. I am picking up a onesie today. She has never worn any clothing, so that should be interesting! 

Thanks again for your advice. I am sure she is going to be fine...but those are some powerful drugs in a little pooch. 

And they did shave a fairly large portion of her front leg for the IV.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Did they only give her pain meds in pill form?

One trick I found that is helpful is to get three small bits of something soft she loves - cheese, lunchmeat, chicken, hot dog, etc. You'll need to put the pill in one ahead of time. Give her one bite (without the pill) and she will probably be cautious about taking it from you, then give her the second one with the pill and she will probably gobble it right up. Immediately follow up with the third just in case that pill is somewhere in her mouth, which is unlikely.

If that fails, I just push the pill down their throat with one finger, which doesn't seem very nice, but it gets the job done. Follow with a treat.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Excellent approach, Kimberly. I was ready for the shoving down the throat. I think I can put them in her Kong cream cheese. I am encouraged that she ate a bowl of food last night. And used the pee pad this morning.


----------



## dkissel (Nov 11, 2007)

*Glad to read this post*

My Lola is going in the morning for her spaying. So glad I checked the forum and read this. When our Chihuahua went in, they sent her home with us the same day as she was too small to stay alone...I am going to ask about Lola too. I am not looking forward to this and can't imagine what she will be thinking! I am expecting nothing but good stuff, however!


----------



## woodlandmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

Anne,
I'm happy to hear Lola is doing well!

Good luck to dkissel's Lola tomorrow! We just brought Athena home. So far so good. She's peed twice and is wagging her tail. Soooo quiet though.  

It's been so helpful and reassuring to read these posts. Thanks and good luck to everyone still going in for spays.

Laura


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I hope all goes well, Laura. I can tell when Lola needs meds...she doesn't whine, but as she attempts to lie down she feels the pain and whigs out a bit while trying to lick/scratch her incision. So I have given her her pain medication today, and now she is walking about with her tail curled up. She seems much less stoned than last night. We had a leash walk and she pulled like always. And a nice poop finally 24 hours after surgery and after eating 2 meals! I tell her "no licking" and she stops, which is a first in following directions. Maybe this is a good experience after all!


----------



## woodlandmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

When did Lola start drinking water again? I can't get Athena to drink. She's peeing fine so I know she is hydrated I just wish she'd take at least a couple sips.


----------



## woodlandmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

Never mind, she just drank a little.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

*1.5 days = 50%*

It has been a day and a half and I'd say Lola is back 50%. We are done with the pain meds, and her stitches definitely hurt when she lies down. She can't seem to get comfortable, so I am holding her a lot. Her tail is up 50% of the time - my indicator of recovery. She pooped in her onesie - too confused by the pain and the new concept of wearing clothing. She's eating a normal amount, although not interested in her kong or bully stick. Mostly she stands around becaue it hurts when she lies down. That's tough for a kid that sleeps 18 hours a day! She's going to keel over from exhaustion! I am sure tomorrow will be even more improvement.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Anne, won't Lola sleep on her back? That's how Kubrick spent most of his time after his neuter. I also gave him (light) chest rubs when he was on his back and he would just sleep completely content.

I hope Lola feels better soon!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I wish I could get her to get onto her back more often. She is restless and in pain. She lies down and then immediately jumps up in pain. She wants to lick her incision. And she HATES her onesie. I might have to put the collar on her. But it seems she is now sleeping next to me, on her side. Shhhh....


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Anne, do you think the onesie is rubbing at her and hurting her more? I think that could be a reason why she won't lie down.

I hope she gets a full night of sleep and feels much better tomorrow morning! :hug:


----------



## woodlandmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm wondering if it's the onesie too. Athena doesn't seem to want anything to touch her stitches--not even the nice clean bedding I made sure she had. She seems to prefer the cold surface of the crate floor on her stitches. Maybe the coolness is soothing? Usually she loves to reaarange her bedding and be right on it. Last night she seemed to be annoyed by it and pushed it out of the way and tried to avoid it.

I hope you can find something that works. It's so hard to see them uncomfortable, isn't it?


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I let her spend the evening without the onesie because she wants it OFF! Scraping along the floor trying to get out of it - she's just not used to anything on her and she was annoyed that she couldn't get at her stitches. I could monitor her before bed and keep her away from the incision. She's in the onesie now that she's awake and the good news is that she's very active trying get out of it. Bad news is that she is licking everywhere else. The onesie is very loose on her tummy - it hangs down away from her when she walks, so I don't think it irritates her. Just annoys! 

Lola seems able to lie down this morning, so every day is an improvement. Aren't we the worry wart furbaby mommies?


----------



## woodlandmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

LOL! Yes, we are. It's funny, Athena lays around and sulks with me but when my husband came home she jumped up and acted like --Hey it's playtime! I had to make him leave the room so she wouldn't hurt herself. I wonder how much she picks up on my "Poor baby!" routine! Obviously I know she hurts but with my husband she just didn't seem as pitiful.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

How is Athena today? All back to herself? Lola is quite perky - moreso with the neighbors than with me. She hates her onesie but is definitely more comfortable wearing it. I could not get her onto her back to sleep. Every time she would lie down, she'd jump up in pain. The onesie seemed to ease that pain right away. Well, also sleeping on a silk and down pillow.  
So three days later Lola is probably 80%, everything is normal except her pain. I am the licking police, so she's a bit annoyed with me. Even though her Onesie says "I love Mommy" on the front!


----------



## woodlandmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

Athena is starting to have more energy. I can tell the stitches are bothering her though. She'll try to settle down and then suddenly jump up. It would be funny if she weren't in pain.  

An "I love Mommy" Onesie and a silk and down pillow. Too cute!

We didn't get a Onesie but she's starting to lick now, so I'm tempted.

I'm trying to get pictures up now. 

Laura


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that both Lola and Athena are doing better. I hope they will be 100% recovered soon! :hug:


----------



## woodlandmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

Anne-Are you letting Lola run around now? Athena seems to be getting LOTS more energy and I'm tempted to let her for a bit. We let her for a few minutes yesterday and she didn't seem any worse for it. I'm still a bit nervous about it though.

Thanks Lina!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

woodlandmoon said:


> Anne-Are you letting Lola run around now? Athena seems to be getting LOTS more energy and I'm tempted to let her for a bit. We let her for a few minutes yesterday and she didn't seem any worse for it. I'm still a bit nervous about it though.


Lola has been running around a little bit. She seems to have nearly all her energy back now. Friends have aided in keeping her from jumping up to say Hi, and she clearly doesn't want to tackle jumping on the sofa. She climbs up some temporary steps to get up here. No RLH for sure, but she's not up for that. I have taken her out for brief walks, which seems to make her happy. The best thing has been the onesies, which have helped her get more comfortable. Less jumping up after trying to lie down. She still does that a bit, and it probably hurts me more than her. Time heals all wounds...


----------

